# 2d Spiele



## fatgirly (17. Jun 2006)

Moin moin,
ich würde ganz gerne für meine HP kleine lustige 2D-Spiele programmieren können, allerding habe ich kein Plan.
Ich habe bein Google über 2D Spiele programmieren nach geschaut...Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich nicht was Brauchbares für mich gefunden, okay ich gebe es zu, es klingt total bescheuert...Bei Google findet man ja vieles....Aber ich fand nichts..
Nun ich wollte wissen, ob ihr sehr informative Seiten über 2D Spieleprogrammierung kennt?
Bitte keine Buchempfehlung, ich habe keine Kohle.....

mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Fat Girly  :bae:


----------



## The_S (18. Jun 2006)

Von was haste denn keinen Plan? Von Nix  ? Kannste schon ein bisschen Java?


----------



## fatgirly (18. Jun 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von was haste denn keinen Plan? Von Nix  ? Kannste schon ein bisschen Java?



ein bisschen ja....nicht so komplizierte Sachen...nur Arrays usw...Aber von Listen etc. habe ich keine Ahnung..


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (18. Jun 2006)

Einfach zu programmierende "Klassiker" sind Snake und Pong. 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong

Etwas anspruchsvollere wären Versionen von Breakout, PacMan oder Tetris. Überhaupt sind 2D-Klassiker natürlich ein großes Betätigungsfeld. 

Dann gibt es noch das große Feld von Solitaire-Spielen, Minesweeper, Sokoban usw.

Wenn Du Dich für was entschieden hast, wird man Dir hier sicher weiterhelfen.

Ansonten: wenn Du mit Google nach "java game programming" suchst, findest Du diverse Seiten, z.B.:
http://www.javacooperation.gmxhome.de/TutorialStartDeu.html
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/list.asp?categoryid=219


----------



## Guest (18. Jun 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfach zu programmierende "Klassiker" sind Snake und Pong.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snake
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong
> 
> ...



danke....
ich guckes mir an  :meld:


----------

